# Question about rental property



## Flyinghigh (Feb 14, 2010)

If there was a fence up already around the property that wasn't good enough and it allows other dogs in and even my dogs can get out, and I went and bought some fencing to put up a and Not attached it to the other fence.

Can I take my fencing if I move.??


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2010)

is it dug into the ground? if not yep you can take it. Review your lease tho to make sure nothing in there that could prevent you.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd try it about 2:00 in the morning.

Honestly, in most places and situations, if something is mechanically attached, you can't remove it as it has become part of the property.

I was a building contractor for many, many years, and when I was a young and calloused fella someone decided not to pay me for a siding job.  Long on a short, I grabbed a couple of my carpenters and we went and got my siding back.  The cops came and told me if I didn't reattach the man's siding, I'd go to jail for stealing.  Un-hu--I'd paid for the siding and he hadn't reimbursed me yet.  Stupid me, I thought if he hadn't paid me for it, then I still owned it.  Un-un, like I said: once you attach it, it belongs to the property.  Go figure.

Do it at 2:00 in the morning and haul axe.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 14, 2010)

The fencing isn't attach to any Original fencing, but I did drive T-post into the ground next to each wooden post that was already there and some em-between.! The bottom part of the fencing isn't dug into the ground either it just real tight to the ground..!!

All the places I moved to, I always taken the fence that I put up to keep my dogs in and stray's out..


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude, I'd call it my kennel fence and take it with me then.  Worst case scenario is you gotta give YOUR fence back to the landlord.

But keep in mind I've always been something of a scofflaw and challenge authority pretty regularly still.  Never been to jail for being a scofflaw, but I have been for having too much fun a time or three.  Or four.  Well, if you count those 2 times in Mexico and those other times in...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 14, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Dude, I'd call it my kennel fence and take it with me then.



Yea there go and said the right words!! Dog Kennel Fencing..!

600 feet of kennel fencing that 2x4 squares & 6 feet height... Nice and a job to take it with me..


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I had the a similar situation...I moved into a rental property that had a fence but it wasn't very good so I contacted my landlord and asked....but with T-Post I wouldn't see it being a problem seeing as they leave little or no mark after pounding them...leaving them and then removing them...So i put up my fence then i moved and removed my fence....my landlord even offered to buy it from me so he could raise rent for the next people


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

If you got permission in writing from your landlord to install the fence, check to be sure you didn't sign that you would leave it, or that any improvements belong to the landlord. Some contracts for rent state any changes tenant (you) make must be brought back to how it was when you rented. For example if you painted white walls to tan, you would need to paint them back to white unless the landlord gave permission to leave it ( in writing). Verbal agreements are worthless. If your fence did no damage and you fill in any holes from your posts, unless your landlord and you have an agreement in writing that you must leave the fence you put up, then your good to go. Clean up all messes, fill in all holes, and remember at the next place... If you get permission to put it up and take it with you when you leave, Get It In Writing! Be careful where you dig, take good care of your rentals and you shouldn't have problems. I'm a real estate broker, but I don't know the law in your state. It is different everywhere.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

What I would do is explain the situation with the landlord. Stating that the fence that is there is in a state of despair and is not functioning  as intended and cannot be repaired. Maybe he will then pay for the fence and pay you to install it. Otherwise unless it is a portable kennel it will be considerated property improvement and belong to the property owner


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2010)

> Verbal agreements are worthless.


Not in some states. South Carolina for example (I know this to be fact) that verbal contracts are acceptable in courts for rental agreements. One of the few that are.



> (12) "rental agreement" means all agreements, written or oral, and valid rules and regulations adopted under Section 27-40-520 embodying the terms and conditions concerning the use and occupancy of a dwelling unit and premises;


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

keep your receipt to prove that you paid for the fence. keep a record of when it was installed and by who.  I dont think the landlord will assume something he didnt pay for should stay as long as you dont remove what he has and u didnt..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> ( Verbal agreements are worthless.)  (Get It In Writing! Be careful where you dig, take good care of your rentals and you shouldn't have problems. I'm a real estate broker, but I don't know the law in your state. It is different everywhere.)



Verbal agreement or Implied contracts are legal, but nothing holds up as well as an agreement in writing. Otherwise it's a he said she said gamble in the courtroom. You may win and you may not. If it was me, I'd get it in writing. 
Peace


----------



## BrendanV (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd try and block the breaks in the fence where dogs are getting in/out. Tell your landlord what is going on and show him where the issue is. Let him spend the money and decide to fix the fence permenently or temporarily.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What I would do is explain the situation with the landlord.  Otherwise unless it is a portable kennel it will be considerated property improvement and belong to the property owner



Done that when I Moved in 9 yr ago, when I was working, so I repaired most of the fence line except for 1 side that need to be fix but my landlord says it ok, but I believe my dogs can still get out if they want that chicken or 2.
If this is a improvement then the other neighbors can take the fencing down and move that property line over about 7 inches, and that be a new property line.

I know I Will Never do this again anywhere else..
Big dog pin only..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> keep your receipt to prove that you paid for the fence. keep a record of when it was installed and by who.  I dont think the landlord will assume something he didnt pay for should stay as long as you dont remove what he has and u didnt..




Yep keep receipts!! But all my are charged so I can Never lose my Receipt.!

He tryed to tell me that he payed me back 800 or so $ a few years ago and if he talking about when we moved this trailer in  3 yr ago.! Well I got news for him I DIDN'T have a house to live in because we had to live in a Tent for 5 months from April to Augs. right before school started till we had this trailer set up and inspected..
He gave us 5 months of free rent for all the work I done to get this trailer in and NOT for the fence.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

BrendanV said:
			
		

> I'd try and block the breaks in the fence where dogs are getting in/out. Tell your landlord what is going on and show him where the issue is. Let him spend the money and decide to fix the fence permenently or temporarily.



I done that and NO GO.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 15, 2010)

*are you planning on moving ? if so wait untill you do ,,,

im not sure on the laws there ,,but is it worth digging it back up to take with you ? *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *are you planning on moving ? if so wait untill you do ,,,
> 
> im not sure on the laws there ,,but is it worth digging it back up to take with you ? *



Not any time soon and I am Not for sure if it really be worth taking a 100 foot rolls and about 4 of them and try to roll them BACK UP TIGHT as how I got them would be a Big Chore to do and all the T-post and try to cram them into a ABS truck with all my other stuff. 
I will wait to see in the future on how things goes..
But all the Gates WILL GO and fencing will cover those gates holes..!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

flying that sounds awful living in a tent is he renting you the land or a home on land? I couldnt survive without a shower...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

Any improvements belong to the property owner, even those metal standalone sheds after so many years. Or at least where I am from it is. Just like painting the house or siding the house. If trying to remove it when moving they can arrest you for stealing. If you are a renter have the landlord pay for the improvement. When making these home improvements without the landlord/owner permission could lead to more trouble. As per billing you to have someone remove said improvement if they dislike it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> flying that sounds awful living in a tent is he renting you the land or a home on land? I couldnt survive without a shower...



When we first moved to this place it looked like a dump and over the years i had cleaned up and remove **** out of the ground that this landlord put into the ground to fill the holes. rent was cheap 300 a month plus 25 for gas each month during the summer time, and 50 during the winter!!  Cheap Uh!!

There is a pastor in the back for horses and cow and such and that needed a Good fence which we put up and we had only a goat to help eat the grass (Yea Right) and was going to get a cow intil my liver couldn't handle the Red Beef much anymore, so that went out the window and tryed pigs before and that not for me STINKY,:holysheep:  What a chore that was, so the field stayed empty and we have to mow it a few times a month intil summer. Thought about renting that out but the entrance isn't Good for anyone to go through and that be through my yard and drive way and if I wanted to take off for a camping trip then, I would worry about my stuff laying around the back yard.. That is out of the question..

Living out in a tent was kind-a fun but it sure was HOT that year 2006 and took showers at the airport and might do it again if I had too, But I make sure it Mine Place....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> As per billing you to have someone remove said improvement if they dislike it.




No chance on that (Removal) or (Dislike).!!!    It a Improvement.!!!


----------

